# finally caught my first muskie!!!!



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

well after many failed attempts at muskie fishing i finally got one saturday at Piedmont. it isnt very big at all , but i dont care i was really excited to just finally catch one .it made my week. a few people said they think its a tiger muskie ,but they never seen one with spots before. didnt get any measurements just wanted to get it back in the water as fast as possible.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Nice catch!

inb4spottedjuvienileemuskie war.


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

acklac7 said:


> Nice catch!
> 
> inb4spottedjuvienileemuskie war.


well it took me a second to realize what the second part of your message said lol but when i did i looked it up, and what i got from it is that it isnt a tiger muskie its a juvenile muskie


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

willyb021 said:


> well it took me a second to realize what the second part of your message said lol but when i did i looked it up, and what i got from it is that it isnt a tiger muskie its a juvenile muskie




this isn't the first time we've had this debate on here


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

That things adorable.


----------



## tapeworm (Aug 18, 2010)

Boys, boys, boys......Must I teach you everything. That is a speckled Fresh Water Drummuskie. Lots of bones, oily and not very good to eat.


----------



## meisterdog (May 10, 2004)

went to piedmont yesterday and heading there again today. i also boated my first musky there. he/she was about 34 in and MEAN AS HELL!!!! we were trolling large plugs in 13-16 foot of water. also caught couple small crappie and a cigar saugeye. any information on piedmont would be appreciated if you like to share pm me. father in law and i have never fished it before yesterday and were really impressed with water quality and clearity. takin minnies today to see where it leads us and will probably troll some more. thanks in advance


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

One way the state determines if it is a Tiger is by counting the mandibular pores under the lower jaw. If there are 13 or less it's most likely a Tiger. More than that it's a True.
A lot of True Muskies have different markings and color patterns.


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Just want to say congrats on your first muskie. That is one beautiful healthy looking fish! Hopefully that will be the first of many for you!


----------



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

Nice looking muskie willyb. I'd like to see her about 25 lbs from now. Hey, I like your handle. I'm about 25 miles south of you, near Mt. Pleasant.


----------



## meisterdog (May 10, 2004)

hit up piedmont again today and father n law boated a monster muskey while saugeye fishing with a #5 rapala in perch color. about 40 inches and estimated 25-30 lbs. took 25 plus minutes to get in boat with 12 lb line. also took a good 30 minutes to revive him before we released it to fight again. his first musky also.:B:B:B


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

WillyB2 said:


> Nice looking muskie willyb. I'd like to see her about 25 lbs from now. Hey, I like your handle. I'm about 25 miles south of you, near Mt. Pleasant.


thanks so would I ! my girlfriend lives in dillonvale right down the road from ya


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

meisterdog said:


> hit up piedmont again today and father n law boated a monster muskey while saugeye fishing with a #5 rapala in perch color. about 40 inches and estimated 25-30 lbs. took 25 plus minutes to get in boat with 12 lb line. also took a good 30 minutes to revive him before we released it to fight again. his first musky also.:B:B:B


nice! im hoping to get one a little bigger this weekend!


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Here is a page that shows difference


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

hmmm. now about the spotted and barred, are those its phases in its life where it has spots then grows into bars then as an adult loses the markings? or can an adult have spots & or bars?


----------



## mullskinner (Aug 20, 2007)

looks like you were fishing Essex bay


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

mullskinner said:


> looks like you were fishing Essex bay


shhhhhh! lol


----------



## crackedup (Apr 14, 2011)

nice catch. congrats!


----------

